
Show HN: Negative gravity simulator - sheerun
https://negative-gravity.now.sh/
======
ignaloidas
I played around it for a bit and it seems that is has a few bugs. If you place
just two same mass objects - just one having negative mass - they will
accelerate in line indefinitely. Also with near zero gravity constants small
bodies just seem to disappear.

